

Review: Dungeon Keeper (iOS) - flavmartins
http://superlevel.de/spiele/review-dungeon-keeper-ios/

======
volaski
All i see is an animated gif of a kid throwing money out the window. Why is
body overflow:hidden

------
plq
What a complete waste of my time. The only thing that's to be seen here is a
gif of a baby throwing money out the window. The text that briefly flashes
away is just placeholder text:

    
    
        <p>Ad nesciunt next level gastropub. Before they sold out pariatur fixie, small batch quinoa chillwave selfies actuall 
        (...)
    

What's this doing in front page again?

------
jiggy2011
Does anybody know of a game that is a worthy successor to dungeon keeper?

~~~
cyphax
Hopefully War for the Overworld, which looks very promising.

[https://wftogame.com/](https://wftogame.com/)

------
vittore
So true!

------
bryanlarsen
direct link: [http://superlevel.de/spiele/review-dungeon-keeper-
ios/](http://superlevel.de/spiele/review-dungeon-keeper-ios/)

The posted link is to the index which may turn people off because most of the
articles are in German.

~~~
Impossible
The article shows up briefly and then turns into a video of a baby throwing
money. Guess it's some kind of paywall or required facebook registration?

~~~
copperheart
My guess is that the baby is a background gif and the message is that you will
basically be throwing your money away with this app.

